# First ever cheese



## slysmoke (Jan 22, 2017)

Back during the holiday sale I finally picked up one of Todd's expanding tube smokers with the intent to smoke cheese, and maybe jerky.

By Saturday I had gotten enough cheese pulled together to make a go of it, and since a picture is worth a thousand words:













20170121_114402_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Jan 22, 2017






Left to right - Gouda, Colby, Colby Jack and two different chedders













20170121_125116_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Jan 22, 2017






Expando tube doing its thing.

It was 55ish during the day, I used the smokers burner to take the cook chamber up to 75 then shut it down, the expando tube kept the temp around 75 for the next 3.5 hours













20170121_154212_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Jan 22, 2017






And the final product.

Note the little light spot on the upper corner of the top block of colby.

I apparently missed a small piece of the plastic wrap before smoking.

Upon removal it gives me some idea of how much color the cheese took on, so I can live with that.

After the cheese came out, an apple stuffed pork loin went in (Another thread), then when the loin came out salmon went in, so a pretty busy day for the old Smoke Hollow gasser.

Thanks for looking


----------



## b-one (Jan 22, 2017)

Great color! I'm guessing your not hungry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2017)

The cheese looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## slysmoke (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Al and B!

The salmon didn't get eaten last night (Ok, maybe just one small tail piece). It gets vacuum packed and frozen for lunches.

Today the vac sealer will get its workout packing the cheese and the salmon.

I usually cool the salmon overnight before packing. Seems to set the oils, or maybe I'm just lazy after a long day at the smoker....


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 22, 2017)

The color looks fantastic, thats some good eats!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks great!!!! You're going to love it!


----------



## sauced (Jan 31, 2017)

Great looking cheese, nice color. How did they all taste? Also, what flavor pellets did you use


----------



## slysmoke (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks Sauced.

As far as taste, I will know on Super Bowl Sunday, as that will be the 2 week mark that I've forced myself to wait.

I used the Pitmasters Choice. Hopefully it doesn't come out too strong. If so I'll need to order something milder for the next attempt.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice looking cheese


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

The cheese looks good, Have you tried it or just vac sealed and sitting now?


----------



## slysmoke (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks AB and Bellaru.

Have not tried it yet, forcing myself to wait 2 weeks to pop some open.

I'll report back on Sunday


----------

